

Re-thinking music with ZIIBRA - omrim
http://ziibra.com
Hey HN,<p>I've been working on this project with a kick-ass team for the past 8 months, and we finally launched it last week.<p>ZIIBRA helps up-and-coming artists make music their full time job. Using our music, the more fans that pledge to purchase an album the cheaper a project becomes because the price is driven down through their social network outreach. Cheaper price = Happy fans. Plus, the artists benefit too. By pre-selling a new album, artists get fan reach, cash flow to fund the project, and a marketing platform to cross-promote their new work!<p>I was hoping to get some feedback back from the community, and see what the general reaction is.<p>Cheers,<p>Omri
======
maxko87
Awesome tool. Kickstarter has proven that a crowd sourced model like this can
work, and it's good that the model is being specialized into certain niches
like this (see indiegogo). I'm sure that you will have success with it.

As for critique, I can't tell at all what the big colorful title says. It's
cool that you are targeting two different audiences (bands and fans), but
consolidate your two mission statements on the front page -- they seem a bit
redundant (maybe make each shorter and more pointed?) I would also go into
some more specifics on the "How it Works" page, for example by including some
details from the video (if somebody does not want to watch).

Good luck!

~~~
omrim
Hey thanks for the 2 cents. The title is a mash of genres... we intended it to
be jumbled up :) But I like your view on making the mission statements
shorter/ clearer... will mess around with some UI stuff soon

------
coroxout
I like the design but the grey font is a bit hard to read against a black
background for me.

The fading coloured squares which fill space look pretty but they were
confusing to me - are these links to more pages of results? Mousing over them
in Chrome changes my mouse pointer as if they were links, so it took me a few
clicks to decide they don't do anything. I like how they look so I'm not
necessarily saying get rid of them; maybe just put some text over the top
making it clear that the user has seen all the results.

Seconding other people's comments about Facebook and Twitter integration.

Finally, I see you've recorded the location of artists, and I'd love to see a
browse by location to see if there are any local-to-me acts on here.

Good luck with the site!

~~~
omrim
Love the browse by location idea! Taking note :)

------
omrim
Hey HN,

I've been working on this project with a kick-ass team for the past 8 months,
and we finally launched it last week.

ZIIBRA helps up-and-coming artists make music their full time job. Using our
music platform, the more fans that pledge to purchase an album the cheaper a
project becomes because the price is driven down through their social network
outreach. Cheaper price = Happy fans. Plus, the artists benefit too. By pre-
selling a new album, artists get fan reach, cash flow to fund the project, and
a marketing platform to cross-promote their new work!

I was hoping to get some feedback back from the community...

Cheers,

Omri

~~~
swayfm
Don't make me connect my facebook in order to play music.
<http://cl.ly/0N1t3A3d013I061v2829> Don't care that it's only 30 seconds away,
I don't want to give you my data before hearing some music and deciding
whether or not it's worth it.

Also, seeing "30 seconds" in this interrupting popup (even before reading it)
makes me think that I'll only get 30 second previews of the music.

That's as far as I got, since I can't play any music.

The model is neat. <http://www.ziibra.com/browse> looks really cool.

~~~
omrim
Thanks for the kind words!

We're doing the Facebook/Twitter (coming soon) login because we're going to
add features that are centric to interacting with your friends on ZIIBRA/ your
networks.

~~~
Ralith
What about those of us who don't use facebook or twitter? Or any social
networking service, for that matter?

~~~
omrim
We're working on a log-in after we get twitter up. Will stay in touch and let
you know!

------
dcwest67
Nice work Omri! I'm loving the UI, very clean. Good luck with ZIIBRA, and I
hope I see more articles pop up here on HN! - Dan w

~~~
omrim
Thanks Dan!

